# كل ما تحتاج اليه في المسننات { gears } - رسم - تصميم - تصنيع



## zidaan (16 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم - سيتم وضع كل ما يخص المسننات هنا وسيكون الموضوع متجدد انشاء الله 


Gear Geometry and Applied Theory 






*Faydor L. Litvin, Alfonso Fuentes "Gear Geometry and Applied Theory"*
Cambridge University Press | ISBN: 0521815177 | 2004-09-06 | 800 pages | PDF | 11.6 MB

This revised, expanded edition covers the theory, design, geometry, and manufacture of all types of gears and gear drives. An invaluable reference for designers, theoreticians, students, and manufacturers, the second edition includes advances in gear theory, gear manufacturing, and computer simulation. Among the new topics are: new geometry for gears and pumps; new design approaches for planetary gear trains and bevel gear drives; an enhanced approach for stress analysis; new methods of grinding and gear shaving; and new theory on the simulation and its application. First Edition published by Pearson Education Hb (1994): 0-132-11095-4

download
rs
df



​


----------



## zidaan (16 ديسمبر 2009)

Gears & Gear Cutting 






* Ivan Law “Gears & Gear Cutting (Workshop Practice Series)" *
Trans-Atlantic Publications | 1987-12 | ISBN: 0852429118 | 136 pages | PDF | 8,3 Mb 

Readers reviews:

*Excellent book for the mechanical enthusiast! Well written, with enough drawing aids, it does not require high math skills! You must know a little bit of miling operations and machines to get the full photo of the book!

*This is the most informative book on gear cutting that I have ever read. Even though the "Machinists' Handbook" covers gears in more precise mathematical detail, this book was written to educate the hobby or amateur machinist on how to both design and make several types of gears (spur, worm, bevel). The author educates the reader reader on gear theory, and then on how to make the gears on inexpensive hobby lathes/mills. In addition, he covers how to make gear cutters inexpensively, and use them to make the gears. The language he uses is simple and concise, yet he covers gear theory enough so that the reader has advanced knowledge of the fundamentals necessary to design thier own gears and gear trains. 
I have no negative criticism to offer of this book - it was exactly what I was looking for, and my money was well spent.



* depositfiles.com * 



* easy-share * ​


----------



## zidaan (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*Gears & Gear Cutting*

Gears & Gear Cutting 






* Ivan Law “Gears & Gear Cutting (Workshop Practice Series)" *
Trans-Atlantic Publications | 1987-12 | ISBN: 0852429118 | 136 pages | PDF | 8,3 Mb 

Readers reviews:

*Excellent book for the mechanical enthusiast! Well written, with enough drawing aids, it does not require high math skills! You must know a little bit of miling operations and machines to get the full photo of the book!

*This is the most informative book on gear cutting that I have ever read. Even though the "Machinists' Handbook" covers gears in more precise mathematical detail, this book was written to educate the hobby or amateur machinist on how to both design and make several types of gears (spur, worm, bevel). The author educates the reader reader on gear theory, and then on how to make the gears on inexpensive hobby lathes/mills. In addition, he covers how to make gear cutters inexpensively, and use them to make the gears. The language he uses is simple and concise, yet he covers gear theory enough so that the reader has advanced knowledge of the fundamentals necessary to design thier own gears and gear trains. 
I have no negative criticism to offer of this book - it was exactly what I was looking for, and my money was well spent.



* depositfiles.com * 



* easy-share *​


----------



## elmalwany (13 يناير 2010)

جزاكم اللة كل خير


----------



## zidaan (13 يناير 2010)

العفو وفقكم الله


----------



## eng. ahmed elkady (13 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً
ولكن عنى مشكله فى عملية الدونلود على هذه الروابط لذلك ارجوا منك وضع روابط اخر لتلك المواضيع.
شكرا


----------



## zidaan (14 يناير 2010)

تفضل أخي رابط حصري لكتاب 
*Gear Geometry and Applied Theory 

الرابط 

http://ifile.it/j6p4yh8/0521815177.rar


*


----------



## zidaan (14 يناير 2010)

وهدا رابط حصري لكتاب :
*Gears & Gear Cutting 

الرابط

http://ifile.it/bpwzn4i/cutting.rar

وفقكم الله
*


----------



## zidaan (21 يناير 2010)

*Noncircular Gears: Design and Generation*

Noncircular Gears: Design and Generation 






*Faydor L. Litvin, Alfonso Fuentes-Aznar, Ignacio Gonzalez-Perez, Kenichi Hayasaka, 
«Noncircular Gears: Design and Generation»*
Cambridge University Press | ISBN: 0521761700 | 2009-09-14 | PDF | 214 pages | 3.34 MB

“Noncircular Gears: Design and Generation represents the extension of the modern theory of gearing applied to the design and manufacture of the main types of noncircular gears: conventional and modified elliptical gears, eccentric gears, oval gears, gears with lobes, and twisted gears. This book is enhanced by updated theoretical description of the methods of generation of noncircular gears by enveloping methods similar to those applied to the generation of circular gears. Noncircular Gears: Design and Generation also offers new developments directed to extend the application of noncircular gears for output speed variation and generation of functions. Numerous numerical examples show the application of the developed theory. This book aims to extend the application of noncircular gear drives in mechanisms and industry.
”

*download*

*mirror*

*mirror*
​


----------



## omar abdelsadek (24 يناير 2010)

*الســـــــلام عليكم .اخي بارك الله فيك
:58::58::58:​*


----------



## zidaan (25 يناير 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته العفو اخي وفقكم الله


----------



## اب جقادو (25 يناير 2010)

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك


----------



## zidaan (26 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل


----------



## shaheenshahh (30 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير اخوي


----------



## شضسصيث (27 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا لكم


----------



## 8gates (6 مايو 2010)

*ربنا يكرمك يا اخى*

جزاكم الله خيراااا.:20:


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (22 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا اخي


----------



## ab0d (24 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## جسر الأمل (24 أغسطس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## zidaan (26 أغسطس 2010)

العفو وفقكم الله


----------



## ENG.SAMAN (9 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عكموش (7 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ---اريد صنع مسننات للحصول على 3000دورة\دقيقة--فأرجوا المساعدة


----------



## عكموش (7 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم-انبوب زجاجي لتوليد الليزر الغازي طولة 120سم وقطرة 5سم -كم يحتاج من الفولتية ليعمل--وشكرا لكم


----------



## عثمان_بور (11 يناير 2011)

حلو ...حزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mzghoul (31 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما


----------



## احمد الششتاوى (3 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## haitham al mahmoud (10 نوفمبر 2012)

اخر رابط عزيزي لم يعمل لك جزيل الشكر على ما افدتنا به


----------



## eng. ahmed elkady (13 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

